# Will these be okay for a buck?



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Well since I have 7 little bucks in need of homes once I wean them I'm getting a head start on bin cage making.

I'm thinking of getting these. Is the size okay for a lone pet buck?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-14. ... 8/10401038

Thanks.


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes that should be fine for a single buck.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite...3008be3b7d14&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n would also be suitable and slightly cheaper as one does not need it to be deep anything 6" high is adequate for mice and can have the water bottle on the top outside still allowing the animal to drink.


----------

